# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Tabaccheria

## camilla72

Un cliente gestisce una tabaccheria in contabilità semplificata.
Atteso che ai fini IVA registro solamente gli aggi relativamente ai tabacchi, poichè ai fini imposte gli elementi positivi e negativi di reddito vanno contabilizzati a costi e ricavi, come li registro??? E su quali registri??? Grazie per l'aiuto....
Camilla72

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> Un cliente gestisce una tabaccheria in contabilit&#224; semplificata.
> Atteso che ai fini IVA registro solamente gli aggi relativamente ai tabacchi, poich&#232; ai fini imposte gli elementi positivi e negativi di reddito vanno contabilizzati a costi e ricavi, come li registro??? E su quali registri??? Grazie per l'aiuto....
> Camilla72

  allora i ricavi vanno registrati nel registro iva dei corrispettivi solo per l'importo dell'aggio dei tabacchi esenti art. 74 (la data di registrazione &#232; quella della data di emissione della bolla della logista) 
i costi costi vanno registrati nel registro iva degli acquisti 
per&#242; fai attenzione perche se vende anche ad esempio caramelle mattite ecc. e se ha anche il gioco del lotto il discorso iva cambia di parecchio 
fammi sapere

----------


## camilla72

questo lo faccio già ai fini IVA, ed essendo tabaccheria edicola, ha pure il pro-rata. Il mio problema riguarda la registrazione ai fini imposte dierette, stante che l'Agenzia delle Entrate con una circolare ha ribadito che devono essere rilevati i costi ed i ricavi e non il solo aggio. Allora, visto che l'aggio lo rilevo per l'IVA, se rilevo di nuovo costi e ricavi, duplico i componenti positivi, e come mi comporto con le rimanenze? Essendo soggetti al regime monofase, non ha l'obbligo di emissione di alcun documento per la vendita dei tabacchi, e quindi non so come comportarmi.

----------


## maxrobby

> questo lo faccio già ai fini IVA, ed essendo tabaccheria edicola, ha pure il pro-rata. Il mio problema riguarda la registrazione ai fini imposte dierette, stante che l'Agenzia delle Entrate con una circolare ha ribadito che devono essere rilevati i costi ed i ricavi e non il solo aggio. Allora, visto che l'aggio lo rilevo per l'IVA, se rilevo di nuovo costi e ricavi, duplico i componenti positivi, e come mi comporto con le rimanenze? Essendo soggetti al regime monofase, non ha l'obbligo di emissione di alcun documento per la vendita dei tabacchi, e quindi non so come comportarmi.

  
Ho affrontato il tuo stesso problema un po' di tempo fa.
Allora, in base all'art. 18, co. 8, del Dpr 600/73, "per le cessioni di genere di monopolio, valori bollati e postali ... si considerano ricavi gli aggi spettanti ai venditori".
Pertanto, gli aggi tabacchi vanno registrati "sic et simpliciter" per come risultano dai prospetti, senza andare a registrare il costo lordo nè, tantomeno, il ricavo lordo.
Se ti riferisci alla mitica circolare del 2000, fregatene perchè una circolare non determina alcun obbligo diverso da quello peraltro chiaramente esposto nel richiamato art. 18/600.
A maggior conforto ti segnalo la recente risoluzione n. 293/E, del 18/10/2007, della stessa ADE.
In tale interpello, un contribuente chiede se la somma dei ricavi da bar, aggi tabacchi e lotto è tale da giustificare la tenuta della contabilità semplificata.
Nella specie, sono riportati aggi per tabacchi per circa 169.000 euro.
Atteso che l'aggio sui tabacchi è il 10% (mi pare), ne consegue che il volume d'affari afferente i tabacchi è stato di circa 1.690.000 euro.
Pertanto, se tali ricavi andassero registrati al "lordo", questo contribuente avrebbe tranquillamente oltrepassato la soglia per la tenuta della contabilità semplificata.
Diversamente, l'ADE ha confermato che può operare in semplificata (!!!!!), per cui la questione diventa di lana caprina in quanto in sede di interpello se ne sono fregati anche loro della predetta circolare.
Ancora, sempre nella circolare del 2000, il calcolo del prorata era effettuato includendo non i soli aggi bensì i ricavi "lordi".
Anche questa è una bufala, per il solo motivo che registrando ex art. 18/600 i soli aggi, il calcolo del prorata dovremmo effettuarlo con una scrittura extracontabile, non avendo registrato in macchina i ricavi lordi.
Per cui, credo che registrando gli aggi nessuno ti potrà mai contestare nulla.

----------


## camilla72

Grazie mille! Sei stato estremamente esauriente, alla prossima! :Smile:

----------


## laika71

> Grazie mille! Sei stato estremamente esauriente, alla prossima!

  salve, la domanda da lei risolta si riferisce alle aziende in contabilità semplificata, per quanto riguarda quelle in contabilità ordinaria come ci si deve comportare? L'acquisto e la vendita dei tabbachi e di altre attività soggette ad agio vanno registrati a conto economico? o rileviamo solamente l'aggio tra i proventi?
n.b.: vendita di tabacchi all'interno di una sala bingo.
grazie mille.

----------

